# Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Confirmed by multiple sources within Audi and rumored by just about every automotive news outlet, the A5 Sportback wil be a stylish 5-door variant somewhere between a coupe and an Avant. The A5 Sportback marks and expansion of the 'Sportback' family of cars from Audi that was begun with the A3 and will also see an A7 version once that model is launched. 
* Full Story *


----------



## arena (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback ([email protected])*

^I got a chance to check this vehicle out in person last december, and honestly I did not like it. Something about the proportions of the car just don't work as a 4-door. I was never a fan of this 'segment' to begin with, but seeing how forced this design looks in person totally turned me off.


----------



## squishacorn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (arena)*

I've not seen it in person and yet I completely agree with you. Not a fan.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (squishacorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squishacorn* »_I've not seen it in person and yet I completely agree with you. Not a fan. 

My guess on this specific type of Sportback configuration is that it's a Euro taste. The coupe is really something that speaks to Americans, but this not so much and it's one reason the C2 200 Avant was never sold here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (arena)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arena* »_^I got a chance to check this vehicle out in person last december, and honestly I did not like it. Something about the proportions of the car just don't work as a 4-door. I was never a fan of this 'segment' to begin with, but seeing how forced this design looks in person totally turned me off.

So how close did I get it?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback ([email protected])*

I think it is gorgeous and I would be surprised if AoA decided not to offer it in the States as MB's CLS does very well, especially here in OC
Did I mention that I love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (iwantanaudi)*

A7 is a different story. A5 Sportback, I do not know how much market there is for it here given the coupe, the A4 sedan and Avant are already sold here.


----------



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback ([email protected])*

Personally I love it too, and wish this car would come to the US!
There are lot of guys out there debating whether to get the A5 or the A4. This car would be the perfect compromise giving the sportiness of the A5 and the utility of a 4-door. I am not sure how the Volkswagen CC sells, but it sure got pretty good reviews.
And this car looks really gorgeous on the pictures.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (silverstroke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstroke* »_Personally I love it too, and wish this car would come to the US!
There are lot of guys out there debating whether to get the A5 or the A4. This car would be the perfect compromise giving the sportiness of the A5 and the utility of a 4-door. I am not sure how the Volkswagen CC sells, but it sure got pretty good reviews.
And this car looks really gorgeous on the pictures. 

Agreed. The image from Audi Design is beautiful. The A5 is FAR better looking than the A4 and a fastback like this is a perfect compromise between usable space and sleek design. It holds none of the stigma of a wagon but is more usable than a sedan. Bring it! I'd buy that car. I'd also buy the 5-series fastback. Love that design too.
Actually, I think it's the A7 which holds no real value. First off, to compare it to the CLS is a mistake, because the CLS is a sedan, not a fastback (certainly NOT a coupe in my opinion - few owners of that car actually consider it a coupe). In that sense, it's not hard to see the CLS do well. But a large, executive fastback? That's exactly when you WANT a sedan. Executive sedans are about excess, not usefulness. But time will tell.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback ([email protected])*

So it's an A4 hatch.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_So it's an A4 hatch.









No, it's an A5 hatch.


----------



## The Iglooman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_
No, it's an A5 hatch.









This is exactly why I don't get this car. Lets take BMW for comparison. They make the 3 series which has coupes, sedans, convertibles, and wagons. That's fine. Audi has (now with the A4 and A5) split those into sedans/wagons (A4) and coupes/convertibles (A5). That's fine.
But now they are making two "different" cars which compete with each other (A4 sedan vs. A5 Sportback). Unless they give one options the other can never have I think most people will just go for the cheaper one (likely the A4). I doubt if this car would make it 4 years in production. 
Just with the X6, I think this car is a niche too far.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (The Iglooman)*

There are a couple things to remember. First, cars like this are getting hotter... witness the Jaguar XF. Additionally, the ease of differentiation offered by implementation of the MLB modular longitudinal platform makes variants like this an easier business case to make as costs are lower.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback ([email protected])*

George - Agreed. While I'll admit to being one of the A5 Sportback naysayers going back somewhat of a year now, the more research I do on the new MLP platform the more I realize the business case for niche models such as this.
The true brilliance of the MLP platform is that it not only advances the vehicle dynamics by a large degree, but it affords Audi a particular kind of flexibility and profitability they never before had. This is going to allow them to take greater risks (A5 Sportback, A7) and branch more quickly into new segments (Q5, Q3, A1) than many of their competitors (namely = BMW). 
MLP is going to offer up a staggering amount of flexibility to Audi moving forward.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There are a couple things to remember. First, cars like this are getting hotter... witness the Jaguar XF. Additionally, the ease of differentiation offered by implementation of the MLB modular longitudinal platform makes variants like this an easier business case to make as costs are lower.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (Travis Grundke)*

You probably already know this, but for clarification to others, MLP is modular longitudinal so B on up in size. MQB is modular transverse so next-gen TT, next-gen A3, second-gen A1, etc.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (The Iglooman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Iglooman* »_
This is exactly why I don't get this car. Lets take BMW for comparison. They make the 3 series which has coupes, sedans, convertibles, and wagons. That's fine. Audi has (now with the A4 and A5) split those into sedans/wagons (A4) and coupes/convertibles (A5). That's fine.
But now they are making two "different" cars which compete with each other (A4 sedan vs. A5 Sportback). Unless they give one options the other can never have I think most people will just go for the cheaper one (likely the A4). I doubt if this car would make it 4 years in production. 
Just with the X6, I think this car is a niche too far.


A4 = practicality
A5 = sportiness
To me the buyers of the A4 are looking for your traditional, sedate station wagon (in most parts of the world) or sedan (in the U.S.). The A5 is for the sport minded individual who isn't content with the stigma of a station wagon but wants more room and individuality than a coupe or sedan. The A5 is the sporting platform to begin with, so this is the perfect addition to its lineup.
The big problem with the X6 is that it competes as an SUV with the X5, a far better looking and more useful model. Nobody buys that the X6 is anything other than an SUV just as nobody is tricked into thinking the CLS is anything other than a sedan.


_Modified by ACD at 8:28 AM 4/22/2009_


----------



## The Iglooman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (ACD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACD* »_

A4 = practicality
A5 = sportiness
To me the buyers of the A4 are looking for your traditional, sedate station wagon (in most parts of the world) or sedan (in the U.S.). The A5 is for the sport minded individual who isn't content with the stigma of a station wagon but wants more room and individuality than a coupe or sedan. The A5 is the sporting platform to begin with, so this is the perfect addition to its lineup.
The big problem with the X6 is that it competes as an SUV with the X5, a far better looking and more useful model. Nobody buys that the X6 is anything other than an SUV just as nobody is tricked into thinking the CLS is anything other than a sedan.

_Modified by ACD at 8:28 AM 4/22/2009_

How is having more room than a sedan and less than a wagon make this car "sporting"? That argument makes no sense to me. If you mean "functional" then yes, but not sporting.
Just with the X5 and X6 the Sportback competes directly with the A4. Your argument against the X6 is the same argument I made against the Sportback.


----------



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (The Iglooman)*

Having more room than than the sedan is just an added benefit. 
Since this car will be based on the A5 lot of the sporty characteristics of the original A5 coupe will be most likely carried over to the hatch. 
The A5 has a wider stance, lower suspension and a more slanted roof line than the A4. Sporty 
This car probably will have frame less windows just like the A5. Sporty 
I imagine that he entire A5 cockpit with 3-spoke wheels and more supporting seats will be standard. Sporty


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (silverstroke)*

The Sportback is just simply sexier; it has curvy lines and is just more modern looking then the A4 sedan or wagon. 
I think it is the absolute sexiest car Audi has ever designed, yes even sexier than the R8


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (The Iglooman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Iglooman* »_
How is having more room than a sedan and less than a wagon make this car "sporting"? That argument makes no sense to me.

It doesn't. You set up a strawman argument while ignoring the facts.
No one will argue that in comparison to the A4, the A5 is the sport model. They've added more room to the coupe by adding two more doors and a fastback. Thus, it's still the sport model but with more room.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback ([email protected])*

Love it and would rock this over an A4, esp if the interior dimensions are larger than the A4.
Please with 6MT, naturally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_The Sportback is just simply sexier; it has curvy lines and is just more modern looking then the A4 sedan or wagon. 
I think it is the absolute sexiest car Audi has ever designed, yes even sexier than the R8 

Agreed up to the R8 part







. The rear proportions are perfect, and the head room in the back surprisingly good. It's much hotter than the A5 or any of the A4 variants, it just flows nicer, and the aston-esc rear windows help with the overall sexiness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi A5 Sportback (VWNDAHS)*

Pretty funny.... Audiblog.nl is reporting the OP image is a fake leaked image... Who was said it was real. LOL 
http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=19009


----------

